# face gluing HPL sheet to plywood?



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

I am building a table saw extension. The material I got is 1/4 inch solid phenolic that is faced on both sides with matte finish HPL.

I want to face glue this material to 3/4 inch plywood. What is the right kind of glue to use to bond the HPL to the plywood?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike,

If I had to take a guess, I would scuff up one side of the phenolic panel to get rid of the sheen and then use contact cement. I don't think you'll get a good bond with any adhesive without really getting through the protective layer on the laminate.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

kp91 said:


> If I had to take a guess, I would scuff up one side of the phenolic panel to get rid of the sheen and then use contact cement. I don't think you'll get a good bond with any adhesive without really getting through the protective layer on the laminate.


Hi *Mike* - as suggested above, the double-sided HPL may not have been the best choice? I usually use contact cement (non-inflammable products that clean up w/ water are now available) - I've bonded melamine, formica, & tempered fiberboard to plywood successfully w/ this material, but all had an absorbent backing.

The HPL as is would present a problem, and the solution suggested, i.e. scuffing up one surface may be your only choice, unless another poster offers a better option?

Regardless, if you do scuff up a surface and you have enough material you might want to do a test bonding before proceeding. Good luck - Dave


----------



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Scuff and contact cement it will be!


----------

